# Root maggots



## HerbNationpeacelovebud (Apr 30, 2011)

help seen that when i was transplanting my plants saw they had these little maggot like creatures all around the roots could someone please tell me a way to deal with this infestation


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

YIKES, I'll be watching...


----------



## Hick (May 1, 2011)

mosquito dunks will probably work.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2011)

Im suprised *Hick  *didnt recommend DE

sounds like fungus gnats

good luck


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 1, 2011)

Gross looking picture man


----------



## HerbNationpeacelovebud (May 1, 2011)

thx will try


----------



## mojavemama (May 1, 2011)

FUNGUS GNATS! Inundanted with them last grow. Root balls from the 5 gallon pot were the size of fists. They ate ALL the hair roots. 

DE is great (Diatomaceous earth) but you can't just sprinkle it on the top. It needs to be mixed IN with the soil when you pot, so that the larvae deep in the root ball will be able to eat it and get cut apart from the inside. 

If you already have an infestation, adding DE to the top will do little to nothing, plus it will get all sticky like toothpaste. YOu need a drench--mosquito dunks as Hick advised will work, but I like GNATROL which is getting harder to find, and also AZAMAX. 

Best is to just mix in a few cups of DE when you make up your soil mixture to begin with and they will never get a foothold.


----------



## Klone Daddy (Sep 23, 2011)

It is, good call. Thanks for the pic also, I was looking for my USB scope but didn't find it.



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im suprised *Hick  *didnt recommend DE
> 
> sounds like fungus gnats
> 
> good luck


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 24, 2011)

That Azamax works pretty good for a lot of them munching critters, but make sure to apply it twice. Do a drench one time, wait a week then do another drench, wait another week and do a light flush and then get your PH right. I didn't flush afterwards and it wacked my PH for about a week before I realized it. May be different in soil. I was in hydro.


----------



## mjrivers (Sep 24, 2011)

I used teh azamax and mixed a strong batch up and it killed all the gnats with one treatment and havent seen one since. I also got the DE and pu tit on top and water from teh bottom now. but you should mix it in with the dirt next time


----------



## Johnny Trip (Sep 26, 2011)

sorry to highjack this thread, but I wonder if tobacco juice kills the larvae or is only for the flies ?


----------

